# Banned MA VW commercial



## Cryozombie (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FpsuPEab3o&feature=player_embedded



> The British Advertising Standards Authority received more than 1,000 complaints about the staged violence, with UK residents reportedly fearing that it children may view the sequence and try to copy it.
> 
> Statistically, the ad is now the fifth most complained about UK commercial ever. That honor helped it earn a pre-9pm TV ban in the local markets. Volkswagen, obviously a bit frustrated by the ruling, points out that the action seen in the commercial was not "dissimilar to the levels of action seen in many family TV programs." The automaker went on to say the fighting in the ads was "metaphorical rather than real" and that the "exaggerated, cartoon-like sound effects and actions were designed to dispel the gravity of the fighting." Um, that's exactly what we were thinking.


 
Gee, I knew you brits were all a little girlie...


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 5, 2009)

LOL, I think it's more that its seen as this German nutter beating himself up and we regard all Germans as being extremely sus at the best of times.
VW and Audi keep putting these ads on which so bloody superior that we just don't like them full stop!


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 5, 2009)

I loved that advert! I wondered why it went off the air so quickly.

As to "UK residents reportedly fearing that it children may view the sequence and try to copy it" ... words fail me. 

Did these people never watch Captain Scarlet or read Lion or Eagle (http://www.comicsuk.co.uk/ComicInformationPages/LionPages/SteveLaming1.htm) as children :eeK:!?

Some people just want something to complain about to feel morally superior. Maybe instead they should discipline their kids better and instill them with some common sense?

EDIT: Just noted that the quoted bit has corrupt grammar :lol:.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I loved that advert! I wondered why it went off the air so quickly.
> 
> As to "UK residents reportedly fearing that it children may view the sequence and try to copy it" ... words fail me.
> 
> ...


 
Captain Black was my hero though I did want to be Destiny Angel lol!


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.supermarionationforever.co.uk/spectrum_database/destinyangel.htm

Ain't the internet a wonderful thing sometimes ?

For the record, I always thought Rhapsody was nicest - seems I've always had a thing for red-heads even before I knew what girls were all about .

Oh and I always thought Capt. Blue was the true hero - after all, he could *die*!

EDIT:  How many times can I use the word "always" in one short post :blush:.  Also, http://www.amazon.co.uk/Captain-Scarlet-Complete-Box-Set/dp/B00005IBK9 rather expensive I think for a forty year old childrens TV series.


----------



## AoCAdam (Apr 5, 2009)

I still fail to see how this is offensive in any way.


----------



## searcher (Apr 5, 2009)

AoCAdam said:


> I still fail to see how this is offensive in any way.


 

Me as well.    Is it that bad in GB?


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 5, 2009)

I guess so, to me it was funny as hell....


----------



## exile (Apr 5, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I loved that advert! I wondered why it went off the air so quickly.
> 
> As to "UK residents reportedly fearing that it children may view the sequence and try to copy it" ... words fail me.



Bloody hell... a typical issue of a _Beano_ annual has way more violence than that!!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 5, 2009)

Great commercial. A bit long at 1:40. Is it common for commercials to run that long in GB?


----------



## astrobiologist (Apr 5, 2009)

That commercial really wasn't violent.  I'm not from the UK, but I'm sure there has to be more to the banning than just the fact that there was some simulated fighting in it.  At least, I hope so...


----------



## CuongNhuka (Apr 6, 2009)

I loved the Muffler V Break Pads used as Dear Horns part. that was histarical.


----------



## Brian King (Apr 6, 2009)

Hmmm, 
Wasnt it VW that had the add with the suicide car bomber in it? That add was also pulled very quickly (voluntarily from the U.S.) I thought both the add in this thread and the bomber one funny which is probably reason enough to pull them.
Regards
Brian King


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 6, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> Great commercial. A bit long at 1:40. Is it common for commercials to run that long in GB?


 
Ads here are like mini films, a lot of them are very good. Ridley Scott started in British ads.
This is my favourite at the moment.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 6, 2009)

Aye, that one wriggled nicely along my sense of humour :lol:.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Aye, that one wriggled nicely along my sense of humour :lol:.


 
Makes me laugh! starts off all mushy and French and then ends up as funny as hell if you share my sense of humour lol!


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 6, 2009)

I like all the Citroen robot ads too.




 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dilUbkP-PI&feature=related


----------



## donna (Apr 7, 2009)

This has always been one of my favourites


----------



## dnovice (Apr 7, 2009)

this commercial is plain awesome and had one of the better fight scenes I've seen in a movie this year. Can they make it into a movie?????


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 7, 2009)

There's been more and more concern over 'casual' violence on television recently and how it affects children. I think it's those concerns that may have been the cause of peoples compliants over the ad which was shown at times when children would be watching.
they may have a point. 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/south_yorkshire/7987950.stm


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Apr 7, 2009)

I really liked that advert.  Thought he was good too.  Cant believe they've taken that off the air. :disgust:


----------



## crushing (Apr 7, 2009)

We know about the ad and we are talking about it because it was taken off the air.  I probably wouldn't have ever seen it if it weren't taken off the air.  Hmmmmmm.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Apr 7, 2009)

I never saw the whole thing, just a shorter edited version.  

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2008/dec/22/matrix-volkswagen-fight


----------

